# Costa del Paradise ???



## yvonne17

Hi as anyone been or have a caravan on here ????
do you know the lady called Nikki ???
cant find any reviews about the place.
only thing I know is its in Cabopino and as a great web site.
Help any advise please ..............thanks lane:


----------



## dunmovin

yvonne17 said:


> Hi as anyone been or have a caravan on here ????
> do you know the lady called Nikki ???
> cant find any reviews about the place.
> only thing I know is its in Cabopino and as a great web site.
> Help any advise please ..............thanks lane:


there hass been quite a few posts about caravans use the seach facility to easily find all of find them.


----------



## yvonne17

*Costa del paradise*

my friend is going to staying there for her hols but I dont want her paying out money if there in NO "COSTA DEL PARADISE " she is paying her money in england 
someone must have heard of it ????


----------



## jojo

Yvonne, I have to say, I have no idea what you're talking about. Are you on the right forum???

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

I have googled this???????

Home - Cabopino Residential Mobile Home Park on Costa del Sol,Spain

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky

yvonne17 said:


> my friend is going to staying there for her hols but I dont want her paying out money if there in NO "COSTA DEL PARADISE " she is paying her money in england
> someone must have heard of it ????


I found this
Largest range of Mobile Homes in Spain for sale and Park Homes for sale in Spain on greatest selection of Residential Parks.
You're right, there is no *costa del paradise *as an official coastline area in Spain, but it seems these people have given an area of the coast this name. It is on the Costa del Sol, as it says on the web site.
PS I don't know this area personally

Actually it's the same site as Jojo's, just a different page


----------



## yvonne17

Hi sorry if in wrong forum new on here ...............jojo
Thanks Pesky Wesky...............
what I was trying to say is that my friend is going to Costa Del Paradise for her hols ............when I google it comes up Cabopino Campo or Cabopino Park,moble homes for sale .............. it doesn't say that they are for holiday lets..........I just wanted to know if any one on here as a static on Costa Del Paradise........ and if there is a lady called Nikki ................... when you goolge hotels or apartments there are always reviews to read about them .................there is nothing on Costa Del Paradise or Caopino Camp lane:


----------



## jojo

yvonne17 said:


> Hi sorry if in wrong forum new on here ...............jojo
> Thanks Pesky Wesky...............
> what I was trying to say is that my friend is going to Costa Del Paradise for her hols ............when I google it comes up Cabopino Campo or Cabopino Park,moble homes for sale .............. it doesn't say that they are for holiday lets..........I just wanted to know if any one on here as a static on Costa Del Paradise........ and if there is a lady called Nikki ................... when you goolge hotels or apartments there are always reviews to read about them .................there is nothing on Costa Del Paradise or Caopino Camp lane:


No worries about being new! If we can help you we will, I hope we can!!!

Jo xx


----------



## dunmovin

might be totally useless for this type of holiday, but we use this site to check out places to stay before we book

Reviews of Hotels, Flights and Vacation Rentals - TripAdvisor


----------



## Pesky Wesky

yvonne17 said:


> Hi sorry if in wrong forum new on here ...............jojo
> Thanks Pesky Wesky...............
> what I was trying to say is that my friend is going to Costa Del Paradise for her hols ............when I google it comes up Cabopino Campo or Cabopino Park,moble homes for sale .............. it doesn't say that they are for holiday lets..........I just wanted to know if any one on here as a static on Costa Del Paradise........ and if there is a lady called Nikki ................... when you goolge hotels or apartments there are always reviews to read about them .................there is nothing on Costa Del Paradise or Caopino Camp lane:


If you go into to the link I gave you it's the mobile home for sale section. If you look at the right hand side picture menu there's one that says smth about holidays in Spain. By clicking there you get through to another page and on the next click you get to Cabopino, so it's the same organisation. It looks ok to me, but I don't know it at all...


----------



## yvonne17

Hi thank-you all for your in put, found someone on another forum that as a static on there and its called Cabopino Park ....... but Nikki who runs that one as change it to Costa del paradise, they said its a beautiful park but very expensive to keep a caravan on £300 a mth + elect and gas, but its very well kept.
Pesky Wesky I have that web in my favorites but nothing came up but when I used the other name found a few reviews most had nice things to say.......
I was getting worried that the place didnt exsit, and my friend wud be sleeping on the beach lol lane:


----------



## Classified

Hi, I know Nikki at Cabopino Holiday/Residential Park very well, she works with her Mum, Dad and her sister Kirsty, their main company is costadelparadise.co.uk who sell new mobile homes, their sister company is resalemobilehomesinspain.co.uk who sell used mobile homes, Nikki who works from the above park also acts as the agent on the park for letting out holiday homes as well, the park is not far from Marbella and Fuengirola and is within a 10 minute to nearest beach and marina, they are a lovely family and i hope this helps, let me know if you need any more information.


----------



## yvonne17

Hi all well dont go to NIKKIE she is not liked by the Spainish family who own and run Cabopino Camping, she rented out a static £450 for one person 2wks no change of bedding, no tea towels, one hand towel and 3 and half days without gas ........ when she was asked if there would be towels, loo roll, kitchen rolls, washing uo liquid etc she said yes ...... there was nothing she also went back to England leaving people not knowing who to leave there key's with ???? Didnt even answer her phone............... And the place is a FIRE HAZZERED ...
so if you have home's on there I hope they are well insured, as there are not many hosepipes everyone smokes throwing their cig ends on the floor...... AND WHY WOULD ANY BODY BUY A MOBLE HOME FROM ENGLAND ???? when they have them in Spain and they are far better.... TIMBER BUILDING have been going for over 30yrs and they dont addvertise...!!!!! I think that Nikkie is riping people off.......... Sorry for the spelling and the rant but my friend as just come back and I am not happy with the way she was treated....... she is 54yr as health probs and was on her own with NO GAS for over 3 days .... Max


----------



## Classified

yvonne17 said:


> Hi all well dont go to NIKKIE she is not liked by the Spainish family who own and run Cabopino Camping, she rented out a static £450 for one person 2wks no change of bedding, no tea towels, one hand towel and 3 and half days without gas ........ when she was asked if there would be towels, loo roll, kitchen rolls, washing uo liquid etc she said yes ...... there was nothing she also went back to England leaving people not knowing who to leave there key's with ???? Didnt even answer her phone............... And the place is a FIRE HAZZERED ...
> so if you have home's on there I hope they are well insured, as there are not many hosepipes everyone smokes throwing their cig ends on the floor...... AND WHY WOULD ANY BODY BUY A MOBLE HOME FROM ENGLAND ???? when they have them in Spain and they are far better.... TIMBER BUILDING have been going for over 30yrs and they dont addvertise...!!!!! I think that Nikkie is riping people off.......... Sorry for the spelling and the rant but my friend as just come back and I am not happy with the way she was treated....... she is 54yr as health probs and was on her own with NO GAS for over 3 days .... Max


Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, I have rented a home on Cabopino through Nikki and I thoroughly enjoyed my weeks break on the coast. I live on a mobile home park in-land, I purchased my UK mobile home 6 years ago and have never liked spanish homes or homes made by your retailer above, UK homes are cheaper, fully central heated for cold climates out here and look more homely rather that porter cabins, they last longer also. If you know so much about other makes of homes maybe you should have found a park with those on for your friend to stay on. Why don't you speak to the person direct via her email instead of bad mouthing her on this forum.


----------



## xabiaxica

Classified said:


> Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, I have rented a home on Cabopino through Nikki and I thoroughly enjoyed my weeks break on the coast. I live on a mobile home park in-land, I purchased my UK mobile home 6 years ago and have never liked spanish homes or homes made by your retailer above, UK homes are cheaper, fully central heated for cold climates out here and look more homely rather that porter cabins, they last longer also. If you know so much about other makes of homes maybe you should have found a park with those on for your friend to stay on. Why don't you speak to the person direct via her email instead of bad mouthing her on this forum.


Now that you have both had your say I'm closing the thread


----------

